# Colour tint when jumping to Photoshop (computer should b colour coordinated)



## Guermantes (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi. 
I have a strange problem with Lightroom 5.6 and Photoshop CS6 colour consistency (win7 64bit). When I choose edit in Photoshop in Lightroom, the file that loads in Photoshop gets a slight red tint. This happens on the same monitor, so it's not a question of calibration /profiling. The monitor is calibrated with a spyder 3, however. 
In Lightroom I have "edit in" settings set to prophoto 16bit, and Photoshop is colour managed to prophoto 16bit as well. It is not an ICC mismatch either, because I have set PS to warn me in that case. Neither is it a camera raw issue, because I have tried exporting my raw files files to tiff, tagged them appropriately, and then imported them back into lightroom after which I do "edit in" Photoshop, and this bypasses the camera raw conversion when going from lightroom to PS, but the file still comes up with the same red tint. In lightroom both raw and tiff look the same . If I save the red tinted file in Photoshop and go back to lightroom, the edited copy that is created looks exactly like the original. So when it comes back to lightroom it looks okay, but when in Photoshop it has the very slight red tint. 
Here is an image showing the differences, they are displayed simultaneously on the same monitor (it is one screen shot) :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gdnipjcn8x42pz1/tinia.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Guermantes, welcome to the forum!

It is possible for it to be the monitor profile, so I'd still rule that out first.  Lightroom uses the profile differently to Photoshop.  If you change the profile to a standard sRGB profile, do you still see a mismatch?  http://members.lightroomqueen.com/K...onitor-profile-to-check-whether-its-corrupted


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh, one more thing - compare Develop in Lightroom against Photoshop to be sure there's still a mismatch.


----------



## Guermantes (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello Victoria,
Great tip! There seems to be something wrong with my monitor profile. Although, not with the colours it renders on screen, but that it unloads - in Photoshop only - after a minute or so and stays unloaded even if I try to manually reload it, thus creating the mismatch. 

Here is what I did: I loaded the sRGB profile as monitor profile and the mismatch went away. Opening the LR and PS comparison windows side by side with a 100% display in Develop module that I sent to edit in PS displayed at 100%, there was a perfect match. All the while, I kept the Windows 7 color management panel open and when I switched back to my calibrated monitor profile by setting it as active, I noticed the slight colour change across the whole screen. The new profile was applied but the mismatch remained absent. I thought this had solved my problem, so I went to have some well-deserved dessert and a cup of tea. When I came back 5 minutes later, the match was still there between the applications, but as soon as I clicked the Photoshop window, the red tint came down as a curtain over the Photoshop part of the screen. The Lightroom part of the screen remained unchanged. At this point I tried switching back and forth between  sRGB and my calibrated monitor profile, yet, the mismatch between LR and PS would not go away. 

At this point I have to close PS, set sRGB as default and then sending it to edit in PS. Mismatch gone again, and I can now again  switch back to my monitor profile and retain consistent colours. But, again, after a minute or so the red tinted curtain descends on PS part of the screen. If I stay in sRGB, this does never happen.

Do you have an idea of what could be causing Photoshop to unload the monitor profile?


----------



## Guermantes (Sep 28, 2014)

Actually, something happens outside Photoshop. If re-set with sRGB as per above and then switch to my monitor profile, if I immediately open Lightroom and send an image to edit in Photoshop I get the brief colour correspondence, also as per above. But if I lauch Lightroom and wait two minutes before sending to Photoshop, the mismatch is already there when the image appears in Photoshop. Windows seems to unload the profile, but stranbgely enough this does not affect Lightroom, whether launched or not. Mighty curious!


----------



## Guermantes (Sep 29, 2014)

Turns out it was indeed my calibrated monitor profile that was acting up. I built it with a basiccolor trial and since new calibrations did not solve the problem, I have now bought a i1 Display Pro instead and the mismatch problem is gone.
Thanks for your help, Victoria. Pointing me to try with sRGB profile was a very good idea.
/g


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 29, 2014)

Great bit of detective work, well done


----------

